# Giving my Revolver a Good Scrub Down



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My revolver is possibly becoming discolored in a few spots. Just a couple of places I can't seem to get the black off of. Including outside of the cylander and around the muzzle. And the black rings around the cylanders are becoming something to behold as well. Any tips on ridding the gun of these marks or at least taming them slightly? Not as conserned about getting the rings off completely, but I would like to get the black off the muzzle and outside of the frame and what have you. Soaking hasn't seemed to work and I don't like the idea of scrubbing with a brush on the finish. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your gun is SS isn't it? If so use a little Semi-Chrome on it and buff it out. It will look brand new when your done. Good luck.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If your gun is stainless, a lead-away cloth works well to get the burn rings off.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

When I still shot revolvers, I used Flitz compound to get rid of the residue - about annually. :mrgreen: Worked great, especially on stainless guns.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've used both lead remover cloth (Is it called Lead Away?) and Flitz, both with good results. A couple of tips, though:
- Instead of wiping the cylinder face with the cloth, put the cloth on a flat surface, and rub the flat face of the cylinder on the cloth.
- The Lead Away cloth stains everything it touches dark yellow. Put it down on some newspaper, not directly on the kitchen counter, or your wife will be really PO'd. Not that I have any personal experience with that, mind you....
- Before you even go there, try just giving your regular old Hoppe's #9 time to work. Soak the parts overnight (out on the porch, so you don't stink up the house -- "Yes, dear!"), and in the morning, the crusty stuff will have become soft.
- Don't use Lead Away or Flitz on a titanium pistol -- it removes the protective finish. For titanium, just use an overnight soak.
- Don't leave Hoppe's #9 on a nickel pistol for very long; it removes the nickel.


----------



## gtsklinger (Sep 29, 2008)

applying CPR to this thread!!!

Are these product listed above good to use on a nickel finish? a blued finish? a stainless steel finish? If yes thank you. If no, any advice for any? 

Looking to get the nickel and SS a tad glossier.

Thanks!!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Flitz has a liquid spray that seems to works wonders on nickel finishes.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Does Sucklead have a wife to PO???

sorry...



Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Saturate it with Breakfree CLP and let it set overnight. Then use an old tooth brush on it.

Describe your Revolver and let us know which approach works best please.


----------



## gtsklinger (Sep 29, 2008)

All my revolvers are clean, nothing is really dirty, rusted, beat. The nickel plated pistol kinda lost a bit of its shine and I was hoping to be able to polish it a bit to bring it out again. Likewise with the SS, there is one small mark/mar on the barrel that I would like to get out, it is only a surface mar and I was hoping a polish would help minimize that too. My blued pistols are all in excellent shape with minimal blue loss, I was just curious as to see if you can use a polish on the blue without hurting or wearing it off. All pistols are colts.

thanks for the replies so far, I appreciate them all, i just don't want to make a costly mistake.

gtsklinger


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Does Sucklead have a wife to PO???
> 
> sorry...
> 
> ...


Nah, man, I don't swing that way (I'm a girl). :smt082


----------



## gtsklinger (Sep 29, 2008)

*happy with results.*

Quick update to all. I bought the Flitz gun metal polish and I also bought a lead remover cloth this past weekend. I first used the polish on my nickel plated pistol and it seemed to shine it up a bit. I then took the polish to my stainless steel pistol and it helped take out about 75% of the little mar that was on the barrel. I then cut off a quarter of the lead remover cloth and began working in the SS, I was amazed at how much black seem to come right off, I then used it a little on the nickel and had similar results.

All and all I am actually quite impressed with my results thus far. I only spent about 30 minutes total and saw significant improvements. I plan to take some more time, maybe a couple 10 minute rubs over the next couple weeks until I am not getting much black rub off. I did not (nor won't) use any polish or lead remover on my blued pistols. I believe I saw something to polish/clean blued pistols, but didn't buy, might try next.

I only have one quick question, can I over polish the nickel? meaning can I polish and clean to much that I rub the nickel right off? How carefull must I be?

Thanks to all.


----------

